# Power feed for X3 mill



## Bob N (Mar 4, 2010)

Thinking about building a power feed for my mill. Built one with a 14.4 DeWalt cordless drill motor but it is marginal on power. Does anyone know what size of a stepper motor would work. There are quite a few on Ebay but I'm not certain what size to buy and what controller to use with one if I did buy one.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## mnewsholme (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi Bob

i'm in process of doing same thing. eventually going to do all 3 axis to cnc the mill. Using fignoggle plans which call for a nema 34 1000oz motor. That seems like massive overkill so im using a nema 34 size 4-500oz motor. 

Matt


----------



## Bob N (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Still not sure what I'll do but appreciate your info.

Bob


----------



## Bill S (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Bob,

I made one from a 14.4 Dewalt and it has plenty of power, what power source are you using? 

Bill


----------



## Bob N (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Bill

I'm using a 15 volt 20 watt transformer into a PWM controller. I've wondered if this was a problem because the drill motor seemed to have plenty of power when I used battery power before I mounted it to the mill. I guess I'm not to knowledgable(sp.) about this electronic stuff.

Bob


----------



## Bill S (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not the best guy to give electronic help, but 20 watts max might be a little low. The bench power supply I am using goes from 0 to 15V and 0 to 10amp. If amps x volts = watts then that would be 0 to 150 watts. Now I never use the near the max, but I probably run more than 20 watts. I know Websterz uses a PWM controller and a hacked computer power supply and I think the max for those is 5V, not sure of the amps or watts. He might be able to give you a better idea of the setup you would need. 

Bill


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 5, 2010)

Bill S  said:
			
		

> I know Websterz uses a PWM controller and a hacked computer power supply and I think the max for those is 5V, not sure of the amps or watts. He might be able to give you a better idea of the setup you would need.
> 
> Bill


A hacked pc power supply will supply 12v at many amps if you mod it correctly...It could be modded to provide 14v to power the drill then you should have sufficient power for your powered feed...

Perhaps a new thread on how to hack a power supply is appropriate? Who wants to start it?


----------



## 1hand (Mar 5, 2010)

BTW.......I'll be selling my powerfeed for the X3 in a few weeks to make room for the CNC.

http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/products/Table-Power-Feed-for-G0463-G0619/H8178

Matt


----------



## Bob N (Mar 5, 2010)

John,

I just need someone to give info on what I need to buy or modify. Do I need a variable power supply so I can adjust volts and amps and what specs on a controller. The controller I have is rated 12 - 40 volts 0 - 3 amps.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 5, 2010)

Bob,

If you have a speed controller that has the capability of running the drill then its just a matter of powering it. A fixed voltage supply will suffice so long as it can provide the amps......I suspect the controller will not have the current handling capacity to power the batt drill...Do you have a link to the controller?

I'm more than happy to help in any way I can with this electronic stuff...(better than I can with machining related issues can you tell?  )


----------



## Bob N (Mar 5, 2010)

John,

Got controller on Ebay. Item no. 300397415197. I guess I'm better at the machining as you can tell.


----------



## jim216 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have a 10.8V drill that I tried to use with this computer power supply hack ( be sure to read all of the notes some thing have changed) 

http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Computer-ATX-Power-Supply-to-a-Lab-Power-Supply

made all the hardware using a lever and plunger to operate the trigger for speed control and got it to run fairly well most of the time but the power supply would shut off especially when I would do a fast return, so I hooked it up to my battery charger, the amp meter goes up to 15 and it would peg the needle, so I gave up and ordered one from LMS. 

 Not good with blue smoke plumbing, is this a matter of lower volts need more amps ?  

This is also on an X3 
.


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like the controller isnt man enough for the job as it is only capable of handling a load currentof 3 amps...Something a bit beefier is needed I think..


----------



## Bob N (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the info everyone. Looks like I have a power supply and controller issue. I'll let you know when I get things resolved.

Bob


----------



## John Rudd (Mar 6, 2010)

The power supply issue can be resolved by using a modded pc power supply, that'll get you somewhere near to where you need to be for a 12v high current supply...

If you can determine what current the drill draws on load I can advise on a suitable controller....


----------



## Bob N (Mar 6, 2010)

I don't have a way to measure current draw under load. Jim216 had info on power supply mod. Haven't checked this out yet.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## firebird (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi Bob

I have a power feed on my x3 mill on the X axis. I would say its a must have mod. Winding that table back and forth by hand is a real chore. In fact I have been on the mill this afternoon trimming the edge of some 4mm ally plate 14 inch long. Just push the button and watch. Dead easy. This link will take you a post on this forum where you will see it in action.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=3069.0

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Bob N (Mar 6, 2010)

Rich

I saw your video before but had forgot about it. Nice setup. I may consider this down the road. Yhanks for the info.

Bob


----------

